# Pyometra?



## HelpMyDog (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello. I have a dog who is about eleven. She is not spayed because she has had some bleeding issues and issues with anesthesia in the past. It always seemed too risky.

Starting on the day before Christmas Eve, she developed some vaginal discharge. It is kind of a white/gray color. I immediately started her on Amoxicillin, vitamin C, and tumeric just in case it was a pyo.

I am so confused right now and have no money for the vet. The discharge does not stink. She is eating and drinking. She is walking. She is sleeping a bit more than usual, but everything else seems normal with her. She scoots her butt on the floor some, which made me hope and pray it's just vaginitis.

I've emailed and called vets all over, and one wanted $500 just to diagnose her fully  I am going to make a vet appointment ASAP, but I'm scared I'll spend a ton of money and then have nothing left to help her.

Does this sound like pyo? Is there anything else I can do if it is? I've read about prostaglandin shots. Are they necessary. Please help someone.


----------

